# my new yak (stealth superlite)



## Duran (Nov 19, 2005)

finally After a lot of paper work I finally got my new stealth all the way from South Africa (with out any damage during transport) and now cant wait get it rigged up and on the water.


----------



## Milt (Sep 2, 2005)

VERY VERY nice, what do they weigh approx?

Milt,


----------



## pcsolutionman (Apr 9, 2007)

great looking ski man so what was the total cost after shipping any taxes etc

Lee


----------



## johnsonMAN (Apr 1, 2007)

They came from South Africa not South African but bloody nice yak. What are the other two.
The postage would have been a killer wouldn't it.


----------



## Jesse_Ape (Oct 17, 2006)

What's there to rig up? how do you find the stealth compared to the tunny?


----------



## xerubus (May 17, 2007)

wow... wow... wow. that's damn sexy. good stuff!

if you don't mind me asking, what was the $ damage including postage?


----------



## Duran (Nov 19, 2005)

Thanks guys it really is a great yak

Milt they are about 21kg

JohnsonMANn the other two are tunnys made by erics canoes in Durban

Jesse_Ape I still have to rig up my fish finder and more rod holders. the tunny is a good ski but the stealth has a larger hatch is more stable in the surf other then that they the same

Pcsolutionman and xerubus the ski coast me around $1700-$1800 and that includes taxes, airfreight etc


----------



## spottymac (Aug 29, 2005)

Nice rig Duran. l can see why you are itching to get out for a fish


----------



## johnsonMAN (Apr 1, 2007)

That is an alright price becuase those ski's would track fast and straight.
Me thinks you have a good deal.


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

Duran , spectacular , i want one , that really is a nice ski , why the hell no one has made them or something like them here is beyond me , looks sensational , good onya mate , well done GIMME


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

bazzoo said:


> why the hell no one has made them or something like them here is beyond me , looks sensational ,


Quite agree Barry streets ahead of the competition for surf work.

Enjoy the ride Duran


----------



## spooled1 (Sep 16, 2005)

That's one mighty fine yak Duran.

What are you doing with the Tunny's now that you have the Stealth?


----------



## craig450 (May 11, 2007)

Nice yak mate, i like the large fish hatch. Great looking unit especially for those $$$$, congratulations looking forward to some reports on it


----------



## Jesse_Ape (Oct 17, 2006)

duran said:


> Jesse_Ape I still have to rig up my fish finder and more rod holders. the tunny is a good ski but the stealth has a larger hatch is more stable in the surf other then that they the same


When you are done rigging it up make sure you post some pictures. By larger hatch do you mean the opening is bigger or length of the hatch is bigger. The problem I have with my tunny is that I can only fit a 1.1m speargun in it and I want to fit a 1.3m in there...



Bazzoo said:


> why the hell no one has made them or something like them here is beyond me , looks sensational


I am an engineer and I was thinking of designing one in a 3D Modeling program, approaching Viking and asking them to make it for use on the Australian market. (i would give them the design if they gave me the end product). I think this style of yak could work in plastic.... then we could abuse it more 

Cheers

Jesse


----------



## craig450 (May 11, 2007)

Im pretty sure Scott (Administrator) was looking for interest for importing some of the stealth yaks, could be worth having a chat with him to see what the outcome was.


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

The trouble with trying to simply import them , is that you have to take what is sent without an opportunity to try one out , by that i dont mean necessarily having a demo paddle, i mean have a sit on in the dealers showroom and a good look at the kayak , and also make sure it FITS, having owned quite a few clubbie [ ironman] skis , i know that to obtain additional stability , the manufacturer drops your bum down as low as possible , this is ok for an hour or so paddle , but it does put extra strain on your glutes and hamstring and groin, so this is the sort of thing you can establish simply by sitting in and looking, i would love someone like viking to manufacture a ski to suit the fisherman , it would be a definite winner , And Jesse, i think they should take you up on your generouse offer.


----------



## spooled1 (Sep 16, 2005)

Jesse_Ape said:


> By larger hatch do you mean the opening is bigger or length of the hatch is bigger. The problem I have with my tunny is that I can only fit a 1.1m speargun in it and I want to fit a 1.3m in there...


The BFS has the capacity to fit an entire paddle inside the hull using the centre hatch. I think the Supalite is similar but Duran can confirm because he owns one. Apparently the BFS hatch is biggest, with the supalite-X coming in slightly smaller.

I don't know how that hull shape would work in plastic. I'm no engineer but good luck in the trials. Is plastic heavier than vacuum moulded fiberglass?


----------



## Jesse_Ape (Oct 17, 2006)

spooled1 said:


> The BFS has the capacity to fit an entire paddle inside the hull using the centre hatch. I think the Supalite is similar but Duran can confirm because he owns one. Apparently the BFS hatch is biggest, with the supalite-X coming in slightly smaller.
> 
> I don't know how that hull shape would work in plastic. I'm no engineer but good luck in the trials. Is plastic heavier than vacuum moulded fiberglass?


The whole paddle inside the kayak seems like the go.. that would make it great for carrying on roof racks and other handy things inside.

Fibre glass is heavyer per cubic m than plastic.... but plastic is weaker..... Strength to weight ratio the fibre glass probably wins slightly. But on toughness the plastic would win... hence you can abuse a plastic kayak but if you drop a glass one off your roof racks you will cry.

I am waiting for my mate to get a program for me and then I am going to design it, run it by you guys and then approach viking and offer them the design if they give me one or two (one for me, one for my wife). As for the hull shape.... it wouldn't be exactly the same... just similar concept. It would still have a big hatch between your legs, surf-ski design, rudder, skeg and all the good points. It probably wouldn't have the in built floatation like the Sa ski's because the plastic that viking uses floats any how. Plus the extra internal strengthening section that the SA ski's have wouldn't be nessesary. You would also have to have scupper holes on a plastic yak to aid in strenght.

Cheers,

Jesse


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

Jesse_Ape said:


> I am waiting for my mate to get a program for me and then I am going to design it, run it by you guys and then approach viking and offer them the design if they give me one or two (one for me, one for my wife).
> Jesse


Before you go to any huge effort, it would be prudent to approach/discuss this with the kayak company first. As with any commercial undertaking, they will only go for it if theres sufficient profit/sales in it for them.

With the cost of developing a new mould and associated fittings etc they'd be hoping/needing to sell several hundred to make the exercise worthwhile. I do believe however that this style of yak would be greatly supported by the yak fishing crowd, and would also be attractive to surf clubs and paddle clubs etc.

Anyway, just my 2 cents worth...

by the way Duran, I love the new beast and I think that $1700-$1800 is a pretty good deal considering freight etc.


----------



## Jesse_Ape (Oct 17, 2006)

Davey G said:


> Before you go to any huge effort, it would be prudent to approach/discuss this with the kayak company first. As with any commercial undertaking, they will only go for it if theres sufficient profit/sales in it for them.


Yes, that's a fair call. But I have another motive.... I want to learn this specific modeling program so i can further my career and what better to test it on than designing something I could use. So if nothing comes of it then at least I have gained more skill which could make me more employable. Plus there is more than one kayak manurfacturer who I could approach.



Davey G said:


> With the cost of developing a new mould and associated fittings etc they'd be hoping/needing to sell several hundred to make the exercise worthwhile. I do believe however that this style of yak would be greatly supported by the yak fishing crowd, and would also be attractive to surf clubs and paddle clubs etc.


Half the development costs are in the design... I could do that for them. Moulds aren't that expensive...10K-25K.... so i could be potentially only need to sell as little as 20 to break even


----------



## reefcheck (Jul 20, 2006)

Fantastic looking ski Duran. I'm very interested in how you may fit her out.

I have a macski kinfisher from South Africa that looks almost identical. Central large hatch, built in holders, rear tank/storage etc,It's been great in both surf launches and estuary fishing, but is 4.35m long and weighs around 29kg. Getting the weight down via the vacuum bagging tech of whatever is fantastic and is about the only major thing I would change on mine. I'd kill for 21kg when putting it on top of my 4WD!


----------



## Ash (Jun 13, 2007)

Guys you can get new Stealths (All 3 models BFS, Supalite and Supalite X) from Ranger Outdoors Osbourne Park (Perth) the guy is regular on the fishing skis and owns a Stealth BFS himself - you can get delivery to major capital citys for around $100.00.

:lol: Ash


----------



## garrick (Sep 2, 2006)

Hay Ash while you are in Perth, what are the chances of getting some specs on the forum of all 3 stealth models. At least that would give all interested parties a better idea of what we are talking about.


----------

